# New Sony Bmg Opera Star Juliette Pochin



## Jon

Hi there I wanted to introduce you to a new mezzo soprano that Sony have just signede- I saw her in concert doing Elgar's the Kingdom a few weeks back and she was fantaastic.

They've got her doing what could be called commercial classical repertoire - well known pieces given a new twist including the world's first vocal version of the Four Seasons using Vivaldi's own accompanying poetry. I think it's extremely cleverly done, and sung absolutely beautifully.

Her website is www.juliettepochin.com

See what you think!


----------

